# Neckstraps, Neckstraps, Neckstraps..



## Canon88 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey all, 

I'm new to this forum and look forward to chatting with many of you! I have a question that I couldn't seem to find a better 'category' for, so I thought it would be well-suited here? 

Anyway, my question is this:

I'm sort of a unique guy - I think everyone here can appreciate that - we're all photographers! I want a unique neckstrap. Something with some personality/individuality to it. I know, I know; some of you out there are probably saying to yourselves something along the lines of 'ask a real question', but this is a real question to me. 

Do custom/personalized/unique camera neckstraps exist? Where can I find them?


----------



## Garbz (Dec 12, 2007)

We must assimilate him! Grab The Photo Forum neckstrap


----------



## Canon88 (Dec 12, 2007)

Garbz said:


> We must assimilate him! Grab The Photo Forum neckstrap



*Cries out for help!


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 12, 2007)

I know the TPF strap is great, and I have one on a Blad. But the strap I really prefer is called the UPstrap:
http://upstrap-pro.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PLST
I use a classic on my D1X's and just got the QR for the new D3. (the QR ROCKS!)


----------



## Canon88 (Dec 12, 2007)

jstuedle said:


> I know the TPF strap is great, and I have one on a Blad. But the strap I really prefer is called the UPstrap:
> http://upstrap-pro.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PLST
> I use a classic on my D1X's and just got the QR for the new D3. (the QR ROCKS!)



I have something similar to the strap in that link, but I bought mine from Wolf Camera. I'm looking more for something with a bit of color and vibe to it. 

I should have elaborated on this further in my original post, but an example would be... something like guitar straps. There are _many_ unique guitar straps to choose from, with different colors/designs/etc. Anything like that for a camera or that can be custom made for a camera?


----------



## Conan (Dec 12, 2007)

Mite try buying a plain black one and takin it to your local embroidery shop/ seamstres. They should be able to so puttin near anything you want on there. I used to modify jeans when I got bored in the dorm by drawing out what i wanted to put on there and then just sewing on the lines. Also, patterns of objects printed from the internet can do wonders. Kyle


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 12, 2007)

Canon88 said:


> I have something similar to the strap in that link, but I bought mine from Wolf Camera. I'm looking more for something with a bit of color and vibe to it.
> 
> I should have elaborated on this further in my original post, but an example would be... something like guitar straps. There are _many_ unique guitar straps to choose from, with different colors/designs/etc. Anything like that for a camera or that can be custom made for a camera?




Sorry. I always bought a strap for it's functionality and not decoration, but that's just me. I like the up-strap because almost can't break and it won't slip off my shoulder.  The narrow part of the strap is Kevlar, and the pad is a sticky rubber. Important when a long tele or zoom is on the camera.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 12, 2007)

What's the difference between a camera strap and a guitar strap...probably just the fasteners on the end. 

I'm sure you could find a way to change or modify any sort of strap to be a camera strap.

I've seen some pretty funky straps at used cameras shops and swap meets.


----------



## The_Caper (Dec 12, 2007)

Just received my TPF Strap yesterday and it's awsome! Looking to buy two more.

Thank you TPF!


----------



## JIP (Dec 12, 2007)

First off how exactly is this part of "Digital discussion".  Second for me I want the thinnest straps I can get.  I have several old straps that I have saved fromm older cameras that are about as wide all the way through as the narrowest parts of most straps so for me I would relly have nowhere to do embroidery or decoration.  Just remember though nothing is unique anymore everything has been done and done again so I wouldn't break my neck in this search for uniqueness.


----------

